# Banchetto MbK



## kier (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi my fellow forum friends,

It's been a long time ago since I've post a build, but here is another one from MBK.
Been very busy with various assignments and other mod stuff, but now... finally a good old-fashion forum mod again.

First I want to thank a number of people who make it possible for making this build.

Big thanks goes out to Bernice from Gigabyte





Also respect and big thanks to Vincent and Lily from Bitspower





And for this build, I have access to a number of testbenches from Microcool. Frederico from the Italian brand MicroCool has made this possible, so thanks for this Frederico.





MicroCool has about 3 beautiful benches marketed with names Banchetto K, Banchetto 101 and 103. Which are great Italian designs as shown below in the pictures.

The Banchetto K





















Also for the Test benches I have made some unboxing vids.










For this build I'm also going to use a Banchetto 101

Pictures from the Banchetto 103

















The unboxing vid:










After some brainstorming to see how I can merge these two benches. I have the idea is too make  different layers of acrylic to stack it all up.

Here I have cut some acrylic same size with the shapes of the original K and 101.









Because Gigabyte provided me a very nice Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 (more info on this later) the color will be black and green in this build.













In order to enter the height, and the layers acrylic to be applied, I have used the parts of the 101.













Because I want a good view at the hardware and apply nice ideas with rigid tubing I have placed the mobo tray in an angle.













That's it for this update, but more very soon


----------



## kier (Jun 28, 2014)

Update!!!















I already have quite a few pictures with some progress to show, so selected a nice collection for this update

In this build I'm going to place (at least) 2 x 240 rad applied with Nanoxia fans. And will put them between the acrylic layers.

Drawn some holes and stuff on one acrylic layer and went to work with my jigsaw.





After the sawing and filing, the result...





Placed the radiators and fans.













Installed it again to see how it looks.













Enough space for the air  in/out





Now this looks good, removed the tape and cleaned the plate.





Made it black (glossy vinyl).









And the whole unit.





For the green and black color combo I came to the idea to use 6mm UV green strips between the horizontal plates. So cut and bent the strips.









With this kind of green I always like the frosted looks the best. And I think this is a great match with the green of the Gigabyte motherboard, So picked up my sandpaper and go to work again.





But it's taking too long 





Need more frosting but just to let you see how it will look like.









Luckily I have at some great machines to work with... glass blasters.
This is making it a lot easier.









After some blasting....





The strips totally frosted.





More about this later.

Thanks to Gigabyte this Bench will become a monster rig. because they've provided me with  2x Gigabyte Titan Black: GV-NTITANBLKD5-6GD-B
Was not expecting this, so caused a moment of silence and admiration when looking and testing these beauty's.





Exhibited and tested on a different setup













Last but not least, a nice picture from the rig with frosted strips.





More coming up!!!


----------



## basco (Jun 28, 2014)

just wow


----------



## HammerON (Jun 28, 2014)

Your work is simply amazing
Thanks for sharing another one of your beautiful builds with our community!!!


----------



## patrico (Jun 28, 2014)

Beautifull! lovely work there


----------



## kier (Jun 30, 2014)

It's always great to post over here and receive the nice comments from you guys, Thanks for this!!!


----------



## kier (Jun 30, 2014)

Update!!!













Just a small update before the waiting begins for the water cooling stuff.
Last update was with the frosted strips, which are looking great now I think.













I have cut the plate from the Banchetto 101 that was left over and used it for the back cover.

















And added some small details, such as a cover for the I/O stuff. The blue VGA looks ok ... but not in this build 

So made a cover with some slots and black green details:





















It will take some time till the next update, because I have to wait for the water cooling products. But once I've got them, you will be the first to know


----------



## Vario (Jun 30, 2014)

Superb!


----------



## Toothless (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm in love.


----------



## patrico (Jul 1, 2014)

coordinates perfectly !


----------



## kier (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you my modding friends!!!






Update!!!

















Last time I mounted the reservoirs with the modkits. For the next step I made an acrylic plate where the flow sensor and input from the reservoirs goes through.

For this I've used the Bitspower flow indicators (BP-FI-CLBKMBK)









And mounted them like this:













Also in this build NO bending, so I've chosen for a big amount of Bitspower Enhance 90-Degree Dual Multi-Link Adapter









Connected everything





The CPU block I've chosen is the Bitspower CPU Block Summit EF (BP-WBCPUIAC-CUMBKCL)









And also here I have made an acrylic plate made for the rigid tubing for the GPU and the CPU.









Which will look like this 









Placed the 2e GPU

















Backside will be like this





Again used the 90 degrees adapters, but also the 30 graden adapters (BP-MBE30DML) to get the perfect angle.













To connect al of this... another acrylic strip.





With fillports (BP-MBWP-C04) 





And Multi links ( BP-MBEML)









Once connected it looks like this

















To be continued!!!


----------



## kier (Jul 31, 2014)

Another Update!!!

It's holiday time so did a lot of work on the Banchetto mod, and took lots of photos. Therefore, another updated for you guys 

After some puzzling and excessive use of adapters... pretty happy regarding the completion of the loops.





The adapters that I have used includes:

2x Multi-F Block (BP-MBMTFMB)





The mini valves (BP-MVV-MBK)









Small adapters to create the right heights to connect everything









The adapters are:

Extenders BP-MBWP-C40, BP-MBWP-C60, BP-MBWP-C62 and some Mini Dual G1/4" Extenders

















In order to get some more green details, ordered a green plate UV green





Next step was to create a back plate, so cut to the right size and made some openings









The square holes on the right side are for the extension and the on/ off button from the PSU









Removed the tape









Also cut the plate for the upper section.









And placed it









Meanwhile, added some more small details... bought some nice UV green bars which I found in the shop where I've got the UV green plate from. Bend with a heat gun





Mounted this with acrifix glue





Think it's to much green now so I will add more black accents. More on this later.





Thanks to Highflow I've got the perfect UV green liquid 

For this build, the choice is Mayhems X1 UV Green





















Here's a little preview of the filling vid... full movie coming your way this summer


----------



## kier (Jul 31, 2014)

Final Update!!!....For today

Got a lot of catching up to do. So one more for today  With little text and a lot of pictures from the filled Banchetto mod.

Here the backside. Now with a lot of green, but as said before ... Will add some more black soon.









































And the front









































That's it for today


----------



## d1nky (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice mod man! 

At first i thought you had custom made a reservoir but was just single skin acrylic panels. Maybe an idea for you...


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 4, 2014)

Beautiful  and clean work .
You're very brave ...  green on green!!


----------



## patrico (Aug 4, 2014)

love this build  and its green veins


----------



## kier (Aug 5, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Nice mod man!
> 
> At first i thought you had custom made a reservoir but was just single skin acrylic panels. Maybe an idea for you...



Thanks, I like the idea... but this one is almost finished 



arg-ist said:


> Beautiful  and clean work .
> You're very brave ...  green on green!!



Thank you, but will cover some green 



patrico said:


> love this build  and its green veins



Thanks!!!






Cover-up Update!!!

















Another update  only this time I'm going to hide some things ... 

The reason is too much green. It is much better to add more black now the liquid is in. 
Also I don't like the frosted green parts anymore. That's why I replaced the side strips with clear UV green ... and cutout some shapes.





To hide some green, I have sawn a new plate 1cm smaller than the original









And copied everything that was in the original





Removed the tape









First pasted white and then black vinyl. White is for better light distribution so the edges will glow nicely.





Kept a small distance between the panels. 

Result:

























Same story with the top plate













Also did some things to the front to get more black accents But first sawn a cover UV green.





Which will be placed like this. 













Made the shape of the black plate like this after some puzzling.





And again pasted it with black and white vinyl.









Also a little distance between the plates





Result:





Beginning to become what I had in mind, so no more big changes. 

But ... we're not done yet


----------



## HammerON (Aug 6, 2014)

Looking great


----------



## basco (Aug 8, 2014)

love your work and beautiful bitspower valves and flow indis with the agb


----------



## kier (Sep 4, 2014)

Update!!!

















This will be one of the last updates my friends because its almost finished. Just wanna to say thanks for all the great comments.

So here we go.... Just a few more things to do in this build and then the final shoot coming your way

Behind the middle section I've got some nice space for a Bitspower X-station









LED color green 









To hide this and for a little eye catcher I called my CNC friend Pascal...Thanks mate!!!










Nice result on a rainy day









Once placed.





To get a better effect regarding the UV stuff, I placed some UV LED strips





























Since I have a bit of a trauma from too much sleeving in the past, I have chosen the easy way. Ordering Bitfenix alchemy sleeve from my favorite modding shop Highflow

A black ATX 24-pin extension





also a 8-pin EPS extention





2x a 6-pin PCI-E extension





and last 2x een 8-pin PCI-E extension





After some pulling, bending and swearing, got some nice curves

















GPUs where the hardest to get in shape, but it's ok now I think













Next the final shoot... small preview pic.


----------



## Jack1n (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 4, 2014)

Jack1n said:


> Wow.



definitely!


----------



## Jhelms (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice man!


----------



## boomstik360 (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice how much?


----------



## kier (Oct 16, 2014)

Final Update!!!

Hi and thanks my dear modding friends,

Because of some personal stuff I couldn't make time to post the final shoot to post. 
But here it is!!! .... The final shoot Banchetto MbK

















































































That's it!!!

Special thanks goes to:

Bernice from:





Vincent and Lily from:





Freddy from:





And Federico from:





Very sad to share with you my friends, but for personal reasons this will be one of the last builds that I make. I still have two special builds which I've started that I will finish. 

But after this.... it's over.


----------



## Frick (Oct 16, 2014)

Them damned personal reasons! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously though, good luck in whatever you're doing. Your builds are always amazing, and this one is no exception. I don't like green or testbenches, but this is ... something else entirely.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 17, 2014)

kier said:


> Final Update!!!
> 
> Hi and thanks my dear modding friends,
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the awesome Mods you have shared with us over the years


----------

